# [SOLVED] instalacja postfix-a

## magnusek

Witam,

Mam problem z instalacja postfixa, wlasciwie na czystaj/swierzej maszynie. Ja juz nie mam pomyslow badz nie widze rozwiazania.

Dzieki serdeczne za pomoc

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c bounce_template.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c bounce_templates.c

rm -f ../../conf/bounce.cf.default

./annotate.sh <template_test.ref >../../conf/bounce.cf.default

/bin/sh: ./annotate.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

make: *** [../../conf/bounce.cf.default] Error 126

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [update] Error 1

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work/postfix-2.10.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work/postfix-2.10.2'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/temp/build.log'

```

```

emerge --info '=mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.1 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 2.6.32.60-grsec i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.60-grsec-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     6225864 total,   5075372 free

KiB Swap:    2097144 total,   2097144 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Sep 2013 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="acl bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

```

merge -pqv '=mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2::gentoo'

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2  USE="berkdb hardened pam ssl -cdb -doc -dovecot-sasl -ldap -ldap-bind -mbox -memcached -mysql -nis -postgres -sasl (-selinux) -sqlite -vda" 

```

[code]

cat /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/temp/build.log

 * Package:    mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: net-mail@gentoo.org

 * USE:        berkdb elibc_glibc hardened kernel_linux pam ssl userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking postfix-2.10.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work/postfix-2.10.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work/postfix-2.10.2 ...

make -j5 DEBUG= CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 'OPT=-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment' 'CCARGS=-DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE' 'AUXLIBS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -lpcre -lcrypt -lpthread -lpam -lssl -lcrypto' makefiles 

make -f Makefile.in MAKELEVEL= Makefiles

(echo "# Do not edit -- this file documents how Postfix was built for your machine."; /bin/sh makedefs) >makedefs.tmp

set +e; if cmp makedefs.tmp conf/makedefs.out; then rm makedefs.tmp; \

else mv makedefs.tmp conf/makedefs.out; fi >/dev/null 2>/dev/null

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti src/postscreen src/dnsblog src/tlsproxy; do \

 (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; rm -f Makefile; \

 make -f Makefile.in Makefile MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

done;

[src/util]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/global]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/dns]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tls]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/xsasl]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/milter]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/master]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postfix]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/fsstone]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtpstone]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/sendmail]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/error]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/pickup]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/cleanup]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtpd]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/local]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/trivial-rewrite]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/qmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/oqmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtp]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/bounce]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/pipe]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/showq]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postalias]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postcat]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postconf]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postdrop]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postkick]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postlock]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postlog]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postmap]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postqueue]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postsuper]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/qmqpd]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/spawn]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/flush]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/verify]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/virtual]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/proxymap]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/anvil]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/scache]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/discard]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tlsmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postmulti]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postscreen]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/dnsblog]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tlsproxy]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

rm -f Makefile; (cat conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in) >Makefile

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.10.2/work/postfix-2.10.2 ...

make -j5 

rm -f libexec/post-install && ln -f conf/post-install libexec/post-install

rm -f libexec/postfix-files && ln -f conf/postfix-files libexec/postfix-files

rm -f libexec/postfix-script && ln -f conf/postfix-script libexec/postfix-script

rm -f libexec/postfix-wrapper && ln -f conf/postfix-wrapper libexec/postfix-wrapper

rm -f libexec/main.cf && ln -f conf/main.cf libexec/main.cf

rm -f libexec/master.cf && ln -f conf/master.cf libexec/master.cf

rm -f libexec/postmulti-script && ln -f conf/postmulti-script libexec/postmulti-script

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti src/postscreen src/dnsblog src/tlsproxy; do \

 (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; make 'CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP' update MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

done

[src/util]

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c alldig.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c allprint.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c argv.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c argv_split.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_clnt.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_print0.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_print64.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_print_plain.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_scan0.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_scan64.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_scan_plain.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c auto_clnt.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c base64_code.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c basename.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c binhash.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c chroot_uid.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c cidr_match.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c clean_env.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c close_on_exec.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c concatenate.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c ctable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_alloc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_cdb.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_cidr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_db.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_dbm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_debug.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_env.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_ht.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_ni.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_nis.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_nisplus.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_open.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_pcre.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_regexp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_sdbm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_static.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_tcp.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_unix.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dir_forest.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c doze.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dummy_read.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dummy_write.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c duplex_pipe.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c environ.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c events.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c exec_command.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c fifo_listen.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c fifo_trigger.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c file_limit.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c find_inet.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c fsspace.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c fullname.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c get_domainname.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c get_hostname.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c hex_code.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c hex_quote.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c host_port.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c htable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_addr_host.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_addr_list.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_addr_local.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_connect.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_listen.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_proto.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_trigger.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c line_wrap.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c lowercase.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c lstat_as.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c mac_expand.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c mac_parse.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c make_dirs.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c mask_addr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c match_list.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c match_ops.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_output.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_syslog.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_vstream.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c mvect.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c myaddrinfo.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c myflock.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c mymalloc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c myrand.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c mystrtok.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c name_code.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c name_mask.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c netstring.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c neuter.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c non_blocking.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c nvtable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c open_as.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c open_limit.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c open_lock.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c peekfd.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c percentm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c posix_signals.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c printable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c rand_sleep.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c read_wait.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c readable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c readlline.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c ring.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c safe_getenv.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c safe_open.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_accept.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_connect.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_link.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_rename.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_socketpair.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_time.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c scan_dir.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c set_eugid.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c set_ugid.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sigdelay.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c skipblanks.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sock_addr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c spawn_command.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c split_at.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c split_nameval.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c stat_as.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_connect.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_listen.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_recv_fd.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_send_fd.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_trigger.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sys_compat.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c timed_connect.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c timed_read.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c timed_wait.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c timed_write.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c translit.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c trimblanks.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unescape.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unix_connect.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unix_listen.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unix_recv_fd.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unix_send_fd.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unix_trigger.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unsafe.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c uppercase.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c username.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c valid_hostname.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vbuf.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vbuf_print.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vstream.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vstream_popen.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vstring.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vstring_vstream.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c watchdog.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c writable.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c write_buf.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c write_wait.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_basename.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c format_tv.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c allspace.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c allascii.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c load_file.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c killme_after.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c vstream_tweak.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c pass_trigger.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c edit_file.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_windowsize.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c unix_pass_fd_fix.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_cache.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c valid_utf_8.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_thash.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c ip_match.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c nbbio.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c base32_code.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_test.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_fail.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_rate_delay.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_surrogate.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c warn_stat.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_sockmap.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c line_number.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c recv_pass_attr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -DLINUX2 -c pass_accept.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar rv libutil.a alldig.o allprint.o argv.o argv_split.o attr_clnt.o attr_print0.o attr_print64.o attr_print_plain.o attr_scan0.o attr_scan64.o attr_scan_plain.o auto_clnt.o base64_code.o basename.o binhash.o chroot_uid.o cidr_match.o clean_env.o close_on_exec.o concatenate.o ctable.o dict.o dict_alloc.o dict_cdb.o dict_cidr.o dict_db.o dict_dbm.o dict_debug.o dict_env.o dict_ht.o dict_ni.o dict_nis.o dict_nisplus.o dict_open.o dict_pcre.o dict_regexp.o dict_sdbm.o dict_static.o dict_tcp.o dict_unix.o dir_forest.o doze.o dummy_read.o dummy_write.o duplex_pipe.o environ.o events.o exec_command.o fifo_listen.o fifo_trigger.o file_limit.o find_inet.o fsspace.o fullname.o get_domainname.o get_hostname.o hex_code.o hex_quote.o host_port.o htable.o inet_addr_host.o inet_addr_list.o inet_addr_local.o inet_connect.o inet_listen.o inet_proto.o inet_trigger.o line_wrap.o lowercase.o lstat_as.o mac_expand.o mac_parse.o make_dirs.o mask_addr.o match_list.o match_ops.o msg.o msg_output.o msg_syslog.o msg_vstream.o mvect.o myaddrinfo.o myflock.o mymalloc.o myrand.o mystrtok.o name_code.o name_mask.o netstring.o neuter.o non_blocking.o nvtable.o open_as.o open_limit.o open_lock.o peekfd.o percentm.o posix_signals.o printable.o rand_sleep.o read_wait.o readable.o readlline.o ring.o safe_getenv.o safe_open.o sane_accept.o sane_connect.o sane_link.o sane_rename.o sane_socketpair.o sane_time.o scan_dir.o set_eugid.o set_ugid.o sigdelay.o skipblanks.o sock_addr.o spawn_command.o split_at.o split_nameval.o stat_as.o stream_connect.o stream_listen.o stream_recv_fd.o stream_send_fd.o stream_trigger.o sys_compat.o timed_connect.o timed_read.o timed_wait.o timed_write.o translit.o trimblanks.o unescape.o unix_connect.o unix_listen.o unix_recv_fd.o unix_send_fd.o unix_trigger.o unsafe.o uppercase.o username.o valid_hostname.o vbuf.o vbuf_print.o vstream.o vstream_popen.o vstring.o vstring_vstream.o watchdog.o writable.o write_buf.o write_wait.o sane_basename.o format_tv.o allspace.o allascii.o load_file.o killme_after.o vstream_tweak.o pass_trigger.o edit_file.o inet_windowsize.o unix_pass_fd_fix.o dict_cache.o valid_utf_8.o dict_thash.o ip_match.o nbbio.o base32_code.o dict_test.o dict_fail.o msg_rate_delay.o dict_surrogate.o warn_stat.o dict_sockmap.o line_number.o recv_pass_attr.o pass_accept.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: creating libutil.a

a - alldig.o

a - allprint.o

a - argv.o

a - argv_split.o

a - attr_clnt.o

a - attr_print0.o

a - attr_print64.o

a - attr_print_plain.o

a - attr_scan0.o

a - attr_scan64.o

a - attr_scan_plain.o

a - auto_clnt.o

a - base64_code.o

a - basename.o

a - binhash.o

a - chroot_uid.o

a - cidr_match.o

a - clean_env.o

a - close_on_exec.o

a - concatenate.o

a - ctable.o

a - dict.o

a - dict_alloc.o

a - dict_cdb.o

a - dict_cidr.o

a - dict_db.o

a - dict_dbm.o

a - dict_debug.o

a - dict_env.o

a - dict_ht.o

a - dict_ni.o

a - dict_nis.o

a - dict_nisplus.o

a - dict_open.o

a - dict_pcre.o

a - dict_regexp.o

a - dict_sdbm.o

a - dict_static.o

a - dict_tcp.o

a - dict_unix.o

a - dir_forest.o

a - doze.o

a - dummy_read.o

a - dummy_write.o

a - duplex_pipe.o

a - environ.o

a - events.o

a - exec_command.o

a - fifo_listen.o

a - fifo_trigger.o

a - file_limit.o

a - find_inet.o

a - fsspace.o

a - fullname.o

a - get_domainname.o

a - get_hostname.o

a - hex_code.o

a - hex_quote.o

a - host_port.o

a - htable.o

a - inet_addr_host.o

a - inet_addr_list.o

a - inet_addr_local.o

a - inet_connect.o

a - inet_listen.o

a - inet_proto.o

a - inet_trigger.o

a - line_wrap.o

a - lowercase.o

a - lstat_as.o

a - mac_expand.o

a - mac_parse.o

a - make_dirs.o

a - mask_addr.o

a - match_list.o

a - match_ops.o

a - msg.o

a - msg_output.o

a - msg_syslog.o

a - msg_vstream.o

a - mvect.o

a - myaddrinfo.o

a - myflock.o

a - mymalloc.o

a - myrand.o

a - mystrtok.o

a - name_code.o

a - name_mask.o

a - netstring.o

a - neuter.o

a - non_blocking.o

a - nvtable.o

a - open_as.o

a - open_limit.o

a - open_lock.o

a - peekfd.o

a - percentm.o

a - posix_signals.o

a - printable.o

a - rand_sleep.o

a - read_wait.o

a - readable.o

a - readlline.o

a - ring.o

a - safe_getenv.o

a - safe_open.o

a - sane_accept.o

a - sane_connect.o

a - sane_link.o

a - sane_rename.o

a - sane_socketpair.o

a - sane_time.o

a - scan_dir.o

a - set_eugid.o

a - set_ugid.o

a - sigdelay.o

a - skipblanks.o

a - sock_addr.o

a - spawn_command.o

a - split_at.o

a - split_nameval.o

a - stat_as.o

a - stream_connect.o

a - stream_listen.o

a - stream_recv_fd.o

a - stream_send_fd.o

a - stream_trigger.o

a - sys_compat.o

a - timed_connect.o

a - timed_read.o

a - timed_wait.o

a - timed_write.o

a - translit.o

a - trimblanks.o

a - unescape.o

a - unix_connect.o

a - unix_listen.o

a - unix_recv_fd.o

a - unix_send_fd.o

a - unix_trigger.o

a - unsafe.o

a - uppercase.o

a - username.o

a - valid_hostname.o

a - vbuf.o

a - vbuf_print.o

a - vstream.o

a - vstream_popen.o

a - vstring.o

a - vstring_vstream.o

a - watchdog.o

a - writable.o

a - write_buf.o

a - write_wait.o

a - sane_basename.o

a - format_tv.o

a - allspace.o

a - allascii.o

a - load_file.o

a - killme_after.o

a - vstream_tweak.o

a - pass_trigger.o

a - edit_file.o

a - inet_windowsize.o

a - unix_pass_fd_fix.o

a - dict_cache.o

a - valid_utf_8.o

a - dict_thash.o

a - ip_match.o

a - nbbio.o

a - base32_code.o

a - dict_test.o

a - dict_fail.o

a - msg_rate_delay.o

a - dict_surrogate.o

a - warn_stat.o

a - dict_sockmap.o

a - line_number.o

a - recv_pass_attr.o

a - pass_accept.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libutil.a

cp libutil.a ../../lib

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib ../../lib/libutil.a

for i in argv.h attr.h attr_clnt.h auto_clnt.h base64_code.h binhash.h chroot_uid.h cidr_match.h clean_env.h connect.h ctable.h dict.h dict_cdb.h dict_cidr.h dict_db.h dict_dbm.h dict_env.h dict_ht.h dict_ni.h dict_nis.h dict_nisplus.h dict_pcre.h dict_regexp.h dict_sdbm.h dict_static.h dict_tcp.h dict_unix.h dir_forest.h events.h exec_command.h find_inet.h fsspace.h fullname.h get_domainname.h get_hostname.h hex_code.h hex_quote.h host_port.h htable.h inet_addr_host.h inet_addr_list.h inet_addr_local.h inet_proto.h iostuff.h line_wrap.h listen.h lstat_as.h mac_expand.h mac_parse.h make_dirs.h mask_addr.h match_list.h msg.h msg_output.h msg_syslog.h msg_vstream.h mvect.h myaddrinfo.h myflock.h mymalloc.h myrand.h name_code.h name_mask.h netstring.h nvtable.h open_as.h open_lock.h percentm.h posix_signals.h readlline.h ring.h safe.h safe_open.h sane_accept.h sane_connect.h sane_fsops.h sane_socketpair.h sane_time.h scan_dir.h set_eugid.h set_ugid.h sigdelay.h sock_addr.h spawn_command.h split_at.h stat_as.h stringops.h sys_defs.h timed_connect.h timed_wait.h trigger.h username.h valid_hostname.h vbuf.h vbuf_print.h vstream.h vstring.h vstring_vstream.h watchdog.h format_tv.h load_file.h killme_after.h edit_file.h dict_cache.h dict_thash.h ip_match.h nbbio.h base32_code.h dict_fail.h warn_stat.h dict_sockmap.h line_number.h; \

do \

  cmp -s $i ../../include/$i 2>/dev/null || cp $i ../../include; \

done

cd ../../include; chmod 644 argv.h attr.h attr_clnt.h auto_clnt.h base64_code.h binhash.h chroot_uid.h cidr_match.h clean_env.h connect.h ctable.h dict.h dict_cdb.h dict_cidr.h dict_db.h dict_dbm.h dict_env.h dict_ht.h dict_ni.h dict_nis.h dict_nisplus.h dict_pcre.h dict_regexp.h dict_sdbm.h dict_static.h dict_tcp.h dict_unix.h dir_forest.h events.h exec_command.h find_inet.h fsspace.h fullname.h get_domainname.h get_hostname.h hex_code.h hex_quote.h host_port.h htable.h inet_addr_host.h inet_addr_list.h inet_addr_local.h inet_proto.h iostuff.h line_wrap.h listen.h lstat_as.h mac_expand.h mac_parse.h make_dirs.h mask_addr.h match_list.h msg.h msg_output.h msg_syslog.h msg_vstream.h mvect.h myaddrinfo.h myflock.h mymalloc.h myrand.h name_code.h name_mask.h netstring.h nvtable.h open_as.h open_lock.h percentm.h posix_signals.h readlline.h ring.h safe.h safe_open.h sane_accept.h sane_connect.h sane_fsops.h sane_socketpair.h sane_time.h scan_dir.h set_eugid.h set_ugid.h sigdelay.h sock_addr.h spawn_command.h split_at.h stat_as.h stringops.h sys_defs.h timed_connect.h timed_wait.h trigger.h username.h valid_hostname.h vbuf.h vbuf_print.h vstream.h vstring.h vstring_vstream.h watchdog.h format_tv.h load_file.h killme_after.h edit_file.h dict_cache.h dict_thash.h ip_match.h nbbio.h base32_code.h dict_fail.h warn_stat.h dict_sockmap.h line_number.h

[src/global]

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c abounce.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c anvil_clnt.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c been_here.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c bounce.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c bounce_log.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c canon_addr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c cfg_parser.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c cleanup_strerror.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c cleanup_strflags.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -c clnt_stream.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_TLS -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_EPOLL -DNO_SIGSETJMP  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-comment -I. -I../../include -DLLast edited by magnusek on Mon Sep 09, 2013 8:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## magnusek

Problem rozwiazalem sam.

Dla potomnych:

Jezeli nie mozecie zainstalowc (kompilowac) zadnej aplikacji, 

gdy fstab jest poprawny i nie ma flagi "nonexec", 

sprawdz (jezeli masz zainstalowany oczywiscie) GRSEC-a i TPE

----------

